# TERRATEC PHASE 26 USB SE - kaufen?



## Felix Kunsmann (29. Oktober 2008)

Hallo,

ich spiele mit dem Gedanken, mir eine neue Soundkarte zu kaufen. Nun habe ich nach einigem Suchen eine Soundkarte gefunden, die meinen Vorstellungen entspräche.

Wie ist eure Meinung dazu?

Anforderungen sind:
- 2x Stereo Line in (idealerweise davon 1x XLR, muss aber nicht) (idealerweise 3x Line in)
- 2x Sereo Line Out
- Preis < 150€

Würdet ihr mir diese Soundkarte empfehlen oder doch eher ein anderes Produkt?


----------



## chmee (30. Oktober 2008)

Nach 2 Terratec-Semiprofi-Karten (EWS64XL und DMX6Fire) ist meine Meinung, nie wieder..

Wenn sie auch zum Spielen sein soll, ist es ein bisschen schwieriger ein kompetetnte Karte zu finden.. Wenn es ausschließlich zum Aufnehmen sein soll, ist mein Rat, bei eBay eine ältere Karte zu kaufen, die Neu ein Vielfaches des jetzigen Gebrauchtpreises gekostet hat. Also anstatt 300 Euro nur 50-80 Euro bezahlen..

Aber die 2 Stereoeingänge in Verbindung mit XLR verstehe ich nicht..
2xStereo und 1xXLR-Symmetrisch-Mono ?

mfg chmee


----------



## Felix Kunsmann (30. Oktober 2008)

chmee hat gesagt.:


> Nach 2 Terratec-Semiprofi-Karten (EWS64XL und DMX6Fire) ist meine Meinung, nie wieder..


Ja? Mir wurde Terratec bisher immer empfohlen.



> Wenn sie auch zum Spielen sein soll, ist es ein bisschen schwieriger ein kompetetnte Karte zu finden.. Wenn es ausschließlich zum Aufnehmen sein soll, ist mein Rat, bei eBay eine ältere Karte zu kaufen, die Neu ein Vielfaches des jetzigen Gebrauchtpreises gekostet hat. Also anstatt 300 Euro nur 50-80 Euro bezahlen..


Was empfielst du da?



> Aber die 2 Stereoeingänge in Verbindung mit XLR verstehe ich nicht..
> 2xStereo und 1xXLR-Symmetrisch-Mono?


Ich brauche 2 Stereoeingänge, davon kann einer als XLR vorhanden sein 

d. h. 2x Stereo (Klinke/Cinch)
oder 1x Stereo (Kline/Cinch) + 2x Smmetrisch Mono XLR (Main-Out Mischpult)


----------



## chmee (30. Oktober 2008)

Schau einfach mal bei Instrumente->Studio->Soundkarten rein.

zB
M-Audio 1010(LT) 
M-Audio Delta44 mit Breakoutbox
EMU 1820

usw.. Die Auswahl ist groß und mit ein bisschen Geduld, Pokerface und Hartnäckigkeit bekommt man da schon etwas. 

mfg chmee


----------



## Felix Kunsmann (30. Oktober 2008)

Die Delta66 schaut auch nicht schlecht aus. (Und sie hat sogar den 3. Stereoeingang 

Aber ich glaube, ich werd mir die Delta 1010 bei thomann kaufen.

Wie ist das denn dann mit Spielen? Funktionieren die garnicht oder nur mit Zusatzsoftware (der Ton)?


----------

